# health concern any help?



## evin (Nov 30, 2008)

a few weeks ago i posted a topic about my two dts having soft shells, now it seems thier health is getting worse. the have a vet app. friday dec 5. but any ideas what could be wrong? they are not all that active and dont eat much they have two uvb bulbs on thier tank (two different kinds) and i supplement thier food with calcium 3 times a week any help would be great i dont want to lose these guys too so hopefully someone on here has some insight or the vet can asscess the problem quick enough


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Evin: Are your bulbs new? Even though they still provide light, the specialized bulbs lose their ability to provide the "good rays" that they provide when they are new. They only really last about 6 months, and calcium needs either the sun or a UV bulb in order to help the animal. Metabolic bone disease is very painful. If they're soft, that's why they aren't moving around too much. Your vet can either give you some oral calcium or an injection. You can also buy liquid calcium supplement for human babies at the drug store. But, the calcium needs the sun or an expensive UVB bulb in order to work.

Yvonne


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 30, 2008)

Calcium with vitamin D will also help now that they have gotten soft. Young tortoises need a lot of calcium and vitamin D to make their shells hard. I always supplement with vitamin D when a tortoise is young.

Danny


----------



## evin (Nov 30, 2008)

one bulb i bought brand new when i got them and the other bulb is about a week old, they have cuttlebone and i put calcium powder on thier food, jurrasical.


----------



## evin (Nov 30, 2008)

this week has been one of the worse weeks ive had, im very sad today to say that one of my dts passed today while i was out buying turtle and tortoise supplies, im calling the vet tomorrow to see if i can bump the appointment to a sooner date, ive only lost three shelled friends the four years ive been keeping them two this week.


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that about your Desert tortoise 

Does Jurrasical have vitamin D in it? For the soft Desert tortoise you should also be adding liquid vitamins to the soaking water. I use Vitasol for birds by 8in1. I've been doing this for 10 years and haven't had one hatchling in 100's get a soft shell. 

Danny


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 1, 2008)

Now that your baby has stopped eating, you have to get the calcium into him in a different way than on his food. Hopefully the vet will give you some options. The bird vitamin-way that Danny told you about is a pretty non-invasive way that you can try before your vet visit. Even if the baby doesn't drink the water, he WILL absorb some of the nutrients through the thin skin under the throat and around the cloaca. A few drops in a small bowl of warm water and leave the baby soaking in there for quite a while. The longer you leave him the better the chance to absorb. And do it every day. Be sure the water isn't deep enough for him to drown. Good luck and keep us posted.

Yvonne


----------



## evin (Dec 1, 2008)

the little guy that is still alive is eating, and is a bit more active im going to look for vitalsol right now.


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 1, 2008)

Added one to many L's  It's Vitasol 

Danny


----------



## evin (Dec 2, 2008)

i picked up the vitasol haha not vitalsol and after a half hour soak the little guy ate a whole dish of greens dusted with calcium so things are looking up, ill see what the vet says friday


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Good luck evin and please do keep us posted.


----------



## evin (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks for all the help, he is eating double what he was before, and is a little bit more active.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 4, 2008)

Good news, Evin. On a safety note, make sure that your UVB bulb is the correct distance from the floor of the habitat and keep your little guy warm. I hope he continues on the road to recovery.

Yvonne


----------



## evin (Dec 4, 2008)

im monitering temps all the time, night time it gets 71-74 depending how cool the house is and durring the day its a constant 76 degrees with a basking spot around 90. vet appointment tomorrow at 9am i will post when i get home


----------



## carlyse_09 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear the continous health problems of your pet.I'm hoping for their good condition to be stable.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Evin, sorry to hear about your little tortoise dying. That's very hard I know. I think you should stop using 2 UVB lights. I noticed the desert torts I head started for my sister seemed to do better with less light. Soak him every other day and put bird vitamins every time you soak...
I also never let them get as cold as 70 degrees. For mine the cool side was 80 degrees...


----------

